# Asthma in UAE



## pisco35 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I got a job offer to work in Abu Dhabi . My wife is suffering from Asthma..

I know the climate there is HOT and HUMID, so I am wondering if this would agravate her asthma ?

I really want to get answers from asthmatic people living in the UAE.

many thanks


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pisco35 said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I got a job offer to work in Abu Dhabi . My wife is suffering from Asthma..
> 
> ...


Apart from smoking Shisha! I have asthma and it has been 300% better here then in the UK, although there is a little adjustment to account for with all the AC, but in general loads better.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I know someone who suffered from asthma back home and she said her asthma got much better in Dubai actually.


----------



## pisco35 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Thank you very much (Bigjimbo) and (dizzyizzy) for your replies
you really reassured me with what you have written

I want to know the experience of other asthma sufferers*


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

For myself, in my first summer in Dubai i suffered from being under AC then go out in the hot humid weather... I had a bad cough... later I went to a doctor in Jordan, he told me to be careful as this may cause me asthma...
it could be from hot-cold fluctuation, or if there's a fungi in the AC tunnels.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Overall asthma sufferers benefit in warm weather like in Dubai, I am one myself but don't have it as bad as most folk. It is also much easier to get your medicine here as many asthma medicines don't need an official prescription to be bought from the pharmacies.


----------



## pisco35 (Feb 10, 2011)

Eng.Khaled said:


> For myself, in my first summer in Dubai i suffered from being under AC then go out in the hot humid weather... I had a bad cough... later I went to a doctor in Jordan, he told me to be careful as this may cause me asthma...
> it could be from hot-cold fluctuation, or if there's a fungi in the AC tunnels.


but hamdou lillah you don't suffer from asthma?


----------



## pisco35 (Feb 10, 2011)

Moe78 said:


> Overall asthma sufferers benefit in warm weather like in Dubai, I am one myself but don't have it as bad as most folk. It is also much easier to get your medicine here as many asthma medicines don't need an official prescription to be bought from the pharmacies.


well, I thought that heat causes breathing difficulty for asthmatic people


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

pisco35 said:


> well, I thought that heat causes breathing difficulty for asthmatic people



I am an asthma sufferer, albeit reasonably mild and manageable with a twice daily preventative inhaler and a "when needed" salbutamol inhaler.

Rather than the heat, it's usually Summer pollen that increases my symptoms. I spent time in both Dubai and Oman last year during the Summer Months and can honestly say my symptoms did not increase as much as they usually do at the same time of year back in the UK.

Useful information from Moe above about inhalers being available over the counter, as this has been on my mind before our possible move in April.

 :clap2:


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, for now there's nothing 



pisco35 said:


> but hamdou lillah you don't suffer from asthma?


----------



## pisco35 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you guys


----------



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey all, I am moving out in a months time after visiting a couple of times and found I had no problems with my asthma while visiting. However the question over medication is something that I was always wondering about. So you can just go into a pharmacy and ask for the medication? What sort of cost are they?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes, salbutamol (Ventolin) is available over the counter and was the equivalent of £8 when I bought it (if memory serves me).

That said, my asthma has dramatically improved since moving here.


----------



## leap2unknown (Jul 28, 2011)

Confiture said:


> Yes, salbutamol (Ventolin) is available over the counter and was the equivalent of £8 when I bought it (if memory serves me).
> 
> That said, my asthma has dramatically improved since moving here.


Thanks, great help


----------

